
Indeed: AI job listings are up over 99% since 2015 - jonbaer
https://venturebeat.com/2018/08/23/indeed-ai-job-listings-are-up-over-99-since-2015/
======
newfocogi
I am surprised it has only doubled in 3 years. I feel like every company
thinks they need a data scientist, and AI/ML is listed on every one of those
postings. Plus almost every startup job listing I see has ML as one of their
"differentiators"...

